# Yellow Wax



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

My new hive's fresh wax is yellow. Pretty bright yellow. I'm used to always seeing white. Is that normal?


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, some plants will produce a yellow wax like you describe.


----------

